# Samyang Announces Premium 14mm f/2.4 & 85mm f/1.2 Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

```
The Samyang 14mm F2.4 & Samyang 85mm f/1.4 are a premium manual focus photo lenses designed for high resolution photoshoots. In pursuit of image quality itself, this new lens is equipped with the most advanced optical technology among Samyang Lenses. With over 40 years of research and development in optics, Samyang integrates the essence of history and introduces a signature lens line-up.</p>
<p>It has the unprecedented resolving power, matched with 50 megapixels photo and 8K video productions. The resolving power contains abundant pixel information, allowing photographers the freedom in post-production to create unique image of own. It enables you to capture life-long memories in everlasting image quality. Bokeh, out-focusing, starburst effect creates unforgettable image.</p>
<p><!--more-->

14mm F2.4 takes no compromise for the image quality. It is consisted of 18 glasses in 14 groups including four different special optics: two aspherical lenses, one hybrid aspherical lens, two extra-low dispersion lenses and one high refractive lens. This optimal performance creates impressive image quality from centre to corner of image. Also, the minimised aberration enhance the clarity of image, creating more impressive image than your eyes can see.</p>
<p>The F1.2 of 85mm is, by far, the brightest lens in existing full frame DSLR lenses, securing the fast shutter speed. It has ten elements in seven groups, applying one aspherical lens and two high refractive lenses. The aspherical lens minimises the aberration and unnecessary light dispersion. Two high refractive lenses effectively adjust the path of light and deliver maximum amount to the sensor for clear and vibrant image.</p>
<p>Aluminium alloy metal is adopted for maximum durability. With a sleek yet unprecedented design with flowing curves, this signature line-up is a one-of-a-kind lens. The usability is maximized with considerate diameter in 95mm.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/detail.do?SQ=52">Read more about the Samyang 14mm f/2.4</a> | <a href="http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/detail.do?SQ=53">Read more about the Samyang 85mm f/1.2</a></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26826 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_02.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 14 f/2.4" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_03.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 14 f/2.4" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_04.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 14 f/2.4" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-14mm-f2.4-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 14 f/2.4 MTF Chart" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_02.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 85 f/1.2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_02.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_03.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 85 f/1.2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_03.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_04.L.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 85 f/1.2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/samyang-product-photo-prm-lenses-85mm-f1.2-camera-lenses-banner_04.L-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Samyang 85 f/1.2 MTF Chart" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/graph-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Samyang Announces Premium 14mm f/2.4 & 85mm f/1.2*

Those are some good looking lenses. Plus that 14mm looks really tempting for landscapes.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Samyang Announces Premium 14mm f/2.4 & 85mm f/1.2*

The MTF chart for the 14mm looks insanely good for such a wide lens 
Now as usual the last info to come around is the price ... looks like it will be the deciding factor for me, to get either this 14mm or the Irix 15mm.


----------



## candc (Sep 12, 2016)

the example photos on the samyang site shows what looks like a semi fisheye projection for the 14mm? they don't have many examples.


----------



## candyman (Sep 12, 2016)

I placed an order for the Samyang 14mm f/2.8 two weeks ago. It comes with AE (Auto exposure) (apeture controlled engine and exif passthrough) for Canon.
I wonder if this is available for the Samyang 14mm f/2.4 as well. I can't find info on that.
The MTF looks good. I love to see some tests on astro and landscape photography.
And yes, a price indication would be nice too


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2016)

f1.2 manual focus on dslr?


----------



## grainier (Sep 12, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> f1.2 manual focus on dslr?



It's chipped, so one might be able to shoot with trap focus.


----------



## grainier (Sep 12, 2016)

Samyang, please tell me you put in automatic aperture in these.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 12, 2016)

yes, they both have electronic aperture control


----------



## candyman (Sep 12, 2016)

Just got off the phone with my camera supplier.
Announcement of delivery schedules and price will follow in the next 2 weeks close up photokina.
They think the price will be north of 700 to 800 euro.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Sep 12, 2016)

Cool stuff! I love some good 3rd party reaches and the pressure/accessibility that they offer to companies/consumers.
...also, I just sent a note to their marketing team regarding the error on their website for the 1.2/85. The image slider shows the wrong lens. Oops.

Happy shooting y'alls,
-J


----------



## Marc_o (Sep 12, 2016)

Interesting, we'll see about the price.



NorbR said:


> The MTF chart for the 14mm looks insanely good for such a wide lens



This. 

The 14mm /2.8 had very good image quality but strange distortions, tricky to correct. Hope they fixed it.




candc said:


> the example photos on the samyang site shows what looks like a semi fisheye projection for the 14mm?



Also curious about this. I could use a "normal" panamorphic lens, but a fisheye is useless to me.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 12, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> yes, they both have electronic aperture control



This is nice. I have a voightlander that is manual focus, but I enjoy the fact that it is still electronic aperture, exif data, etc. Is this something that more of the Samyang lenses are doing now? I'd think once they got it down for one EF lens, they'd add it to all of their others on the next little refresh.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 12, 2016)

candc said:


> the example photos on the samyang site shows what looks like a semi fisheye projection for the 14mm? they don't have many examples.


They use the exact same image for the original 14mm and for the 10mm mirrorless lens (maybe even others) and these are rectilinear. 

I wouldn't read too much into it, this is just the marketing image they grab to illustrate "wide field of view".

Quick note, by the way: the old 14mm had a slightly wider field of view at 115.7 degrees. This new one has "only" 114.12. I know, big difference ...


----------



## LDS (Sep 12, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> f1.2 manual focus on dslr?



You may believe it or not, but the Canon 85/1.2 existed in an FD version - manual focus only 

Actually it looks people were able to take photos even before AF (albeit there were still true focusing screens)


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 12, 2016)

These are the kinds of lenses which make me wish I liked their focal lengths. They're probably fantastic, but every time I use an 85mm I always wish it was a 100-110mm instead, and every time I use something wider than about 16mm, I typically end up wishing it was just that little bit narrower, too.



Dylan777 said:


> f1.2 manual focus on dslr?


No harder to use than 135mm f/2, 200mm f/2, 300mm f/2.8, the old 50mm f/1.0, etc, etc. Let alone anybody who is used to medium format; try 110mm f/1.4 (equivalent) with manual focus and an inverted waist-level viewfinder.

In fact, for these kinds of lenses, I'd always _prefer_ to use manual focus, because focus is so critical with such things and camera AF still is not very good at picking out the surface of an eye vs the base of the eyelash, for instance.

Of course, there's also very little reason to actually shoot such lenses wide ope. You know image quality will always be better if you stop down by a stop or two, and f/1.2 isn't worth much if you _are_ struggling to get focus where you want it. Better to use f/2 or f/2.8 and actually get focus where you want it, than show off your fancy f/1.2 lens but screw up every shot. (If, indeed, you do screw them up; again, many people use them just fine, and have done so for decades.)

Remember, people were using shallow depth of field long before autofocus even existed at all.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 12, 2016)

LDS said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > f1.2 manual focus on dslr?
> ...



Isn't that the point? People who are into that sort of thing seem to value a manual focusing screen very highly. Modern Canon DSLRs tend not to take them, so manual focus at ultra wide apertures is a lot harder.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 12, 2016)

aceflibble said:


> In fact, for these kinds of lenses, I'd always _prefer_ to use manual focus, because focus is so critical with such things and camera AF still is not very good at picking out the surface of an eye vs the base of the eyelash, for instance.
> 
> [...] (If, indeed, you do screw them up; again, many people use them just fine, and have done so for decades.)
> 
> Remember, people were using shallow depth of field long before autofocus even existed at all.



See my comment above. Without manual focusing screens, it's harder (apparently). You can use Live View, but not handheld.



aceflibble said:


> Of course, there's also very little reason to actually shoot such lenses wide ope. You know image quality will always be better if you stop down by a stop or two, and f/1.2 isn't worth much if you _are_ struggling to get focus where you want it. Better to use f/2 or f/2.8 and actually get focus where you want it, than show off your fancy f/1.2 lens but screw up every shot.



If you're always shooting at f/2-2.8, why bother paying the premium for a f/1.2 lens? Surely the point of buying an ultra wide aperture lens is precisely to shoot at its widest? "Very little reason" except making the most of available light and the fact that f/1.2 looks very different to f/2.8. Not everyone *prefers* that look, but it's not the same, which is one reason why lenses like to 85L command such a premium.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 12, 2016)

14mm f/2.4 makes this the fastest wide angle lens on the market does it not? Surprised there isn't more buzz about that. 

If it is better than their current 14mm f/2.8 then I think a lot of astro people will be excited. The old version is like THE go to lens for most people getting into astro stuff.


----------



## SlydeR (Sep 12, 2016)

If Sigma doesn't come out with their new 85mm Art soon, I might try this.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 12, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> 14mm f/2.4 makes this the fastest wide angle lens on the market does it not? Surprised there isn't more buzz about that.



Indeed, as far as I know, there is nothing that is both wider and faster.
The Irix is also f/2.4 but is "only" 15mm. 
The Laowa is wider at 12mm but is "only" f/2.8. 
And at 11mm, both Canon and the upcoming Irix are at f/4.


----------



## grainier (Sep 12, 2016)

scyrene said:


> If you're always shooting at f/2-2.8, why bother paying the premium for a f/1.2 lens?



a. Because you are buying 1.2 build quality over 2.8 build quality.
b. Because 1.2 at 2.8 will be better than 2.8 wide open.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 12, 2016)

grainier said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > If you're always shooting at f/2-2.8, why bother paying the premium for a f/1.2 lens?
> ...



a. There's no intrinsic reason a f/1.2 lens has better build quality - are the 70-200 f/2.8L lenses of inferior construction than the 85mm f/1.2L?
b. It's true that stopping down a wider aperture lens to a given aperture often gives better image quality than another lens whose widest aperture is the same, as you say. But the best lenses are designed to be sharp enough (especially for portraiture) wide open (the 70-200 is again a good example), and you could buy an intermediate aperture lens and achieve the same result - why stop down a f/1.2 lens to f/2.8 when you could buy a much cheaper f/1.8 lens and stop it down to f/2.8, which may give the same result?

My point is, it seems to me (from everything I have read and seen on the topic) that most people do indeed buy these exotic wide aperture lenses to use them wide open, or at least only stopped down a touch, and *not* to stop them down to apertures that are covered by many other lenses.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> f1.2 manual focus on dslr?



i guess it's time for the large aperture focus screen or live view.


----------



## LDS (Sep 12, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Isn't that the point? People who are into that sort of thing seem to value a manual focusing screen very highly. Modern Canon DSLRs tend not to take them, so manual focus at ultra wide apertures is a lot harder.



If you're going to use fast lenses handheld and/or with moving subjects you'd need to get the Canon AF versions, I'm afraid. On a tripod using LiveView and magnifying (you could have done it also in the MF era, with the Canon Magnifier R, for example) you can get precise focus even without AF, and these lenses are usually more affordable. Samyang knows it won't replace the Canon ones, but guess there's enough people interested in these lenses.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 12, 2016)

SlydeR said:


> If Sigma doesn't come out with their new 85mm Art soon, I might try this.



Just wait for Photokina at the end of the month.


----------



## grainier (Sep 12, 2016)

scyrene said:


> a. There's no intrinsic reason a f/1.2 lens has better build quality - are the 70-200 f/2.8L lenses of inferior construction than the 85mm f/1.2L?



Apples and oranges, my friend, if you want compare, compare the same/similar focal lengths.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 12, 2016)

grainier said:


> Apples and oranges, my friend, if you want compare, compare the same/similar focal lengths.


Eh, that feels like a copout. His point was you could shot 85mm f/2.8 with that lens and still have amazing build quality. So the reason you'd go f/1.2L is for the f/1.2

I can say comparing the f/1.8 USM to the f/1.2L, there's no question the L has way better build quality. But it sacrifices a lot in AF and weight for that build. I'd only own the L if I had to shoot below f/2 consistently.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 12, 2016)

So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2016)

cayenne said:


> So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?



What they need is the ability to switch in camera...but I don't know that this would be possible. Like some kind of digital/electronic switch. But it may be limited from the standpoint of physical makeup? What I'm suggesting would be like a custom function/setting where an electronic split-screen would be superimposed on the focusing screen that would work with the manual focusing on Canon or 3-party lenses when they are set to manual, or that you could turn on when using manual only lenses... How handy could this be?


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?
> ...



Sorry...a little off-topic here! These new Samyang lenses look pretty terrific...their price points will determine how wide-spread their appeal will be.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2016)

cayenne said:


> So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?



What is your definition of a "real focusing screen"?

A split image focusing screen works best across different aperture lenses, but messes with the metering module. A focusing screen optimal for f2.8 lenses and faster sucks for use with slower lenses, and visa versa. Indeed considering most focusing screens have an effective aperture of f2.8 it is technically virtually impossible to get accurate focus manually with them at f1.2 via the viewfinder.

So if they are going to add a "real focusing screen" they are going to have to move the metering unit and offer a range of screens optimized for different lenses and make them user changeable, suddenly not such a simple task........


----------



## hubie (Sep 12, 2016)

The text of the article reminds me of chinese merchant's article descriptions on eBay, copied 1:1 from Google Translate.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 12, 2016)

grainier said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > a. There's no intrinsic reason a f/1.2 lens has better build quality - are the 70-200 f/2.8L lenses of inferior construction than the 85mm f/1.2L?
> ...



Erm, they overlap in focal length. Your statement was incorrect, and inserting a load of caveats after the fact doesn't change that. f/1.2 does not mean a priori better build quality than f/2.8.

Obviously there are no precise comparisons, because ultra wide aperture lenses are primes, and top quality f/2.8 lenses tend to be zooms, at least Canon own brand.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 12, 2016)

preppyak said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > Apples and oranges, my friend, if you want compare, compare the same/similar focal lengths.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## vscd (Sep 12, 2016)

scyrene said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



And there is even more to mention. You have a bright viewfinder of f1.2 *ALL* the time. This gives you reliable Focussing even in the darkness, at least about 230% more light than on f2.8. If the open aperture of f1.2 is useable (like on the 85L) the lens will be fantastic. Sometimes I'm glad that I still can use usable focusscreens on my old 5D for faster lenses. Don't know if the 5D Mark IV can change the focus screen, but I doubt it.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2016)

cayenne said:


> So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?



Canon did alter the 7 series to take interchangeable screens, so you can fit a fine ground one that shows true dof below about f/2.8. Because they had moved the interchangeable screen option to the top of the range crop camera I really thought they'd reintroduce it to the 5 series, but no. For the life of me I cannot understand Canon adding this feature to the 7DII whilst the 5DIII & IV haven't got it. On the bright side I guess we will see it continued in the 6 series.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 12, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > So..*why DON'T* they put real focusing screens on the DSLR's these days?
> ...



Sorry, I really don't know all the tech here...

But when I talked about having a true split screen...I was thinking it would be as simple as it was back when I had an old Nikon FA film camera. It seemed to do well with split screen manual focusing with lenses of pretty much any max aperture.

I can't understand why they can't have that in addition to the Auto focus in todays digital camera, or why it would be so difficult to do it across different apertures, when back in the film days, there didn't seem to be any problem?

Again I don't know the hech, but i'd not think it would be "either or....".



cayenne


----------



## Machaon (Sep 12, 2016)

Cosmetically, these Samyang lenses are looking a lot like they're ripping off the industrial design of the new Zeiss Milvus line.


----------



## sulla (Sep 12, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand Canon adding this feature to the 7DII whilst the 5DIII & IV haven't got it. On the bright side I guess we will see it continued in the 6 series.


Indeed, very regrettably me neither. The 1Dx/1Dx2 have interchangeable focussing screens and the 5D3/4/s with nearly the same AF (5D3/4/s) and metering (5D4/s) system don't. Moreover, the 5D1/5D2 had them, so Canon - in my view unneccessarily - removed this feature from the 5D3.

I sooooooooo miss my precision focussing screen from my 5D1 on my 5D3.... Yet, I still refrain from installing 3rd party precision focussing screens - which do exist.


----------



## d (Sep 13, 2016)

JS5 said:


> Dear Canon...
> 
> Please put the F stop distance/scale back on your L lenses again please...
> I know most of your digital clones do not use or even know how to use it, but some of us do want it and need it.
> ...



Do you realise this is a thread about a non-Canon lens?


----------



## David Littleboy (Sep 13, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmetically, these Samyang lenses are looking a lot like they're ripping off the industrial design of the new Zeiss Milvus line.
> ...



Uh, no. The Japanese company Cosina has been making the Zeiss lenses for an age now. Zeiss may be making the Otus line themselves, but Cosina does the rest. They make _great_ lenses. I have their (pre-Milvus) Zeiss 21/2.8 and Voightlander 40/2.0 pancake, and they are superb. They also make a 10mm full-frame (rectilinear) lens for Sony.

Speaking of which, selecting an AF point and then manual focusing works great. Way better than any focus screen with or without split image, microprisms, or whatever ever did.

Also, the idea that you can see or judge DoF in a viewfinder is, and always has been, nuts. DoF depends on print size and viewing distance, so is completely different for folks printing big landscape prints where the viewers walk up and look at the details vs. medium-size wedding shots, vs. magazine double-page layout, vs. smaller sizes. And the DoF markings on lenses are, and always have been, quite wrong for anything other than 3" x 5" prints, which is what they were designed for back in the day.

Sorry about the rant, but MF lenses, as long as the AF and auto-aperture work, are quite usable on a modern full-frame dSLR. For anything other than sports (and even there, a lot of time you are better off predicting where the action will be and prefocusing), they're fine.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Sep 13, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Cool stuff! I love some good 3rd party reaches and the pressure/accessibility that they offer to companies/consumers.
> ...also, I just sent a note to their marketing team regarding the error on their website for the 1.2/85. The image slider shows the wrong lens. Oops.
> 
> Happy shooting y'alls,
> -J



Just as an update: less than 24 hrs later (timezones helped), Samyang marketing team has written a nice response to my outreach to them regarding the website image error. I am impressed. Also, the website has been udpated. ;D


----------



## LDS (Sep 13, 2016)

cayenne said:


> Sorry, I really don't know all the tech here...



Some models had interchangeable screens, and the 1DX still has, AFAIK - it's technically feasible. Just as with any business it need to be economically feasible - and bring enough revenues.

Removing features may make manufacturing simpler and cheaper, also making and stocking screens has a cost - if too few customers buy them a company may prefer to remove the feature altogether even if some customers will complain.

Maybe now is also a way to counter the availability of third party MF lenses like Zeiss and Samyang - make them harder to use compared to Canon ones...

Sad, but that's what often happens. You please the user as long as it brings money to you, not when you start to lose them.

I was a bit surprised 6D had interchangeable screens, but maybe Canon reused some 5DII designs so it came as a "side effect".


----------



## photojoern.de (Sep 13, 2016)

We should really wait for some third party testing of these lenses before being too excited. The Manhattan from above image they showcase on their website is not really the sample image that tells too much.


----------



## Machaon (Sep 14, 2016)

David Littleboy said:


> Also, the idea that you can see or judge DoF in a viewfinder is, and always has been, nuts. DoF depends on print size and viewing distance, so is completely different for folks printing big landscape prints where the viewers walk up and look at the details vs. medium-size wedding shots, vs. magazine double-page layout, vs. smaller sizes. And the DoF markings on lenses are, and always have been, quite wrong for anything other than 3" x 5" prints, which is what they were designed for back in the day.



Yes, you make some great points about the DoF concept that are too often overlooked.


----------



## benperrin (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm interested in the 14mm for astrophotography. If it is indeed much sharper and allows for a slightly shorter shutter time or lower iso I think it will be great. Of course we still don't even know the price or how it handles coma. Please be priced reasonably.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2016)

An 85mm f/1.2 would be a nightmare to manually focus


----------



## AJ (Sep 14, 2016)

14/2.4 might just be the ultimate wideangle astrophotography lens....


----------



## YellowJersey (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm really keen to see how the Samyang 14mm 2.4 compares to the Laowa 15mm f/2 for astro work. My Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 might be up for sale soon!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 7, 2016)

Just where is the 14mm 2.4?


----------



## candyman (Oct 7, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Just where is the 14mm 2.4?


Expected delivery december 2016


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 7, 2016)

candyman said:


> Expected delivery december 2016



Thanks, candyman. Looks like I have the acquisition syndrome. At this point, I am considering the Sigma 20mm 1.4, the Samyang 14mm 2.4 and the Rockinon 20mm 1.8. Assuming that they are more or less equal in all other important regards, it will likely come down to which has the best coma performance.


----------



## candyman (Oct 7, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Expected delivery december 2016
> ...


This.


And I am also considering the Laowa 15mm f/2. Correction: Laowa 12mm f/2.8. Especially because it can handle filters with a 100-system. I hope that supports my Lee filters.


----------



## Duckman (Oct 7, 2016)

YellowJersey said:


> I'm really keen to see how the Samyang 14mm 2.4 compares to the Laowa 15mm f/2 for astro work. My Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 might be up for sale soon!



Do you know if this Laowa 15 f/2 will be available in canon mount?!? never heard this lens announcement....



chrysoberyl said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Expected delivery december 2016
> ...



I am very curious how the roki 20 1.8 will perform with coma!

-J


----------



## YellowJersey (Oct 9, 2016)

Duckman said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really keen to see how the Samyang 14mm 2.4 compares to the Laowa 15mm f/2 for astro work. My Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 might be up for sale soon!
> ...



Sadly, only for Sony E mount. But I'm considering making the switch. 

I think there's a battle of the UWA going on here. Samyang 14mm 2.4, Samyang 20mm 1.8, and Laowa 15mm f/2. I really want to see how the coma is on all of them. I currently use the Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 for astro and while I love the lens, it's just so big and heavy. It'd be nice to have something smaller and lightly for such a niche genre. I'm really glad I got my Tamron before the prices went up due to a dip in the Canadian dollar; saved myself a good $200.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 27, 2016)

Those are some nice looking lenses! I just picked up a full manual roki 35mm f1.4 on eBay. 1/2 for astro and 1/2 just to play with. 

Im glad I held off on getting the 14mm f2.8, this 14mm 2.4 looks epic. 1/2 stop advantage over the old one, I'm sure some of the distortion is fixed, and sharper. Very interested now that we know 16-35iii produces too much vignetting for astro work.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 27, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Very interested now that we know 16-35iii produces too much vignetting for astro work.


I'm in the same boat, keeping an eye on this lens for astro. Do we have any info on price and availability? Haven't heard a peep since the announcement ... :-\

As for vignetting, I'll point out that the original Samyang 14mm f/2.8 was no rock star in that category, in fact, according to the TDP tests, it was very similar to the much maligned Canon 16-35L III (if anything, slightly worse):

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Vignetting-Test-Results.aspx?FLI=0&API=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&Lens=1073&Camera=979&LensComp=1059

We'll see what Samyang did with the new Premium lens, but considering that the lens kept the same build and form factor, I wouldn't hold my breath for a great performance at an even wider aperture of 2.4. Hope I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 27, 2016)

NorbR said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > Very interested now that we know 16-35iii produces too much vignetting for astro work.
> ...


You are right the 14mm f2.8 is slightly worse for vignetting but does have a wider field of view which makes it a little easier to crop off those corners. I'm interested to see a detailed coma comparison between the 16-35iii and 14 f2.8. Even if the 16-35iii slightly out performs the 14 f2.8, it costs nearly 7x as much. Interesting to see what this 14mm f2.4 costs and how it performs.


----------

